# OPV Mod + ESE Pods = ?



## ca1mac (Aug 14, 2014)

Greetings all. Another question on the OPV mod - thinking about it but wondered what kind of shot you'd get with an ESE pod at the modified 9 bar instead of the ESE-compatible 12+bar that it ships with?

Reason I ask is that the girlfriend is a fan of the convenience of the pods and I like to grind my own beans (*juvenile snigger*)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No idea as never used pods, but give it a go and see what it tastes like?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think pods need a higher pressure to get crema out the stale contents. Should still work at a lower pressure, just with slightly more shit results. If she likes pods she not even notice.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just buy her a pot of the freeze dried crap, much easier!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell it like it is, froggy


----------



## ca1mac (Aug 14, 2014)

Should have known better than to ask anyone on this forum to fess up to a dirty pod habit...

Well as long as it will produce some form of hot brown caffeinated liquid for the mrs without trashing my shiny new machine, then I'll be fine. Will get get modding (hence why I haven't tested it already myself, Mr Frog). Thanks all!


----------

